# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  معلومات وإرشادات هامة تهمك عن مرض ضغط الدم المرتفع-عافاكم الله-

## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معلومات وإرشادات هامة تهمك عن مرض ضغط الدم المرتفع-عافاكم الله-

دكتور/ حسين عزمي أخصائي أمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية


ما هو ضغط الدم المرتفع؟ - يشير مقياس ضغط الدم إلى مقدار الضغط الذى يبذله الدم على جدران الشرايين التى تقوم بنقله من القلب إلى سائر أجزاء الجسم. 



وفى بعض الحالات، لايستطيع الدم أن يمر يسهولة من خلال الشرايين نتيجة ضيقها وإصابتها بالتصلب، وفى هذه الحالات سيرتفع الضغط حتى يضمن إستمرارية مرور الدم من خلال هذه الشرايين المصابة، وهذا هو ما يسمى بمرض "ضغط الدم المرتفع". 



* إن ضغط الدم متغير فهو يتغير وقتياً مع: 



أ. الإنفعال.

ب. النوم. 

ج. الأكل. 

د. وقت القياس خلال اليوم.

هـ. المجهود الجسمانى. 

و. كمية الملح فى الطعام.

ز. تعاطى بعض الأدوية.



* حقائق علمية عن مرض "ضغط الدم المرتفع": 



1. ضغط الدم المرتفع مرض شائع ولكنه فى نفس الوقت مرض خطير للغاية- يطلق عليه اسم "القاتل الصامت" لأن معظم المصابين به لايشعرون بأية أعراض، بينما إذا لم يعالج هذا المرض وظل ضغط الدم مرتفعاً فسيؤدى هذا إلى الإصابة بالأزمات القلبية والسكتة الدماغية وأمراض الكلى وغيرها من الأمراض الناتجة عن ضمور الشرايين بالجسم. 



2. لهذا يعتبر علاج ضغط الدم المرتفع وإبقاء ضغط الدم مستقراً على معدلاته الطبيعية أمراً هاماً وحيوياً لمنع حدوث هذه المضاعفات الخطيرة.



3. ضغط الدم المرتفع ليس له سبب معروف فى أغلبية المرضى (حوالى 90 % من المرضى). 



4. تلعب العوامل الوراثية وأسلوب الحياة مثل زيادة الملح فى الطعام دوراً هاماً فى حدوث ضغط الدم المرتفع. 



5. يعتبر ضغط الدم المرتفع أحد عوامل الخطورة الهامة التى تزيد من نسبة الإصابة بأمراض الشرايين التاجية المغذية لعضلة القلب وكثيراً ما يكون ضغط الدم المرتفع مصاحباً بقصور الشرايين التاجية سواء كان ظاهراً أم خفياً- وفى الحالة الأخيرة كثيراً ما يكون أول صورة لمعاناة هذا المريض هى الإصابة بإحتشاء عضلة القلب أو حدوث السكتة القلبية. 



6. من أجل ضمان نجاح علاج ضغط الدم المرتفع، يجب أيضا علاج أى أمراض مصاحبة له والسالف ذكرها فمرض السكر وارتفاع نسبة الكوليسترول فى الدم، كل منهما يساعد على ارتفاع ضغط الدم. 



7. أكثر من 99 % من حالات ارتفاع ضغط الدم لايمكن شفاؤها ولكن يمكن بالعلاج المستمر السيطرة على ارتفاع ضغط الدم، بمعنى إعادته لصورته الطبيعية. 



8. فى أغلب الأحيان يستمر ضغط الدم المرتفع مدى الحياة، ولايوجد شفاء كامل من هذا المرض فالسيطرة على ضغط الدم بالعلاج لاتعنى الشفاء الكامل منه- لذا يحتاج المريض دائماً إلى متابعة علاجية مستمرة.



9. إن ارتفاع ضغط الدم ليس نتيجة للعصبية أو التوتر ولذلك فإنه يستدعى العلاج بأدوية خاصة وليس مجرد المهدئات.



10. ضغط الدم المرتفع ليس له أعراض فى معظم الحالات، فالصداع، احمرار الوجه، الدوار، الدوخة، وطنين الأذن والإغماء كلها أعراض تحدث بنسبة متقاربة فى مرضى ضغط الدم المرتفع وغير المرضى على حد سواء ولذلك يجب ألا يعتمد الشخص على هذه الأعراض أو مايشعر به لكى يعرف مستوى ضغط دمه- والطريقة الوحيدة لمعرفة ضغط الدم هى قياسه بواسطة الجهاز المعد لذلك. وفى حالة الحاجة لقياس الضغط بصفة متكررة، يمكن قياسه بجهاز القياس المتواصل لضغط الدم لمدة 24 ساعة. 



* ماذا يحدث إذا ترك ضغط الدم المرتفع بدون علاج؟ 



إن ارتفاع ضغط الدم يقوم بإتلاف شرايينك أو شعورك بهذا. وكلما طالت مدة ارتفاع ضغط الدم، كلما زادت نسبة إصابة الشرايين بهذا التلف ويتسبب هذا فى إتلاف القلب والكلى والمخ والأوعية الدموية وكلها مضاعفات خطيرة للغاية. 

والجدير بالذكر أن الشخص الذى يعانى من ضغط الدم المرتفع يكون أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالأزمات القلبية خمسة أضعاف الشخص الطبيعى. 

لذا فإن علاج ضغط الدم المرتفع يمنع حدوث المضاعفات ويقلل من إحتمالات الوفاة المبكرة. 



* تعديل أسلوب الحياة وعلاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم: 



- إن تعديل أسلوب الحياة بمعنى: 

أ. الحد من تناول الملح فى الطعام. 

ب. إنقاص الوزن الزائد. 

ج. ممارسة الرياضة بانتظام. 

د. الإقلاع عن التدخين والعادات الصحية السيئة فى الأكل. 

ه. الإمتناع عن الكحوليات. 



هى جزء هام فى علاج ضغط الدم المرتفع، وقد تؤدى فى بعض الأحيان إلى الإقلال من جرعات الدواء التى يحتاجها المريض للسيطرة على ارتفاع ضغط الدم. 



* نصائح وإرشادات هامة يجب على المريض إتباعها: 



1. يجب ألا يزيد ضغطك عن 89 / 139 مم زئبق فى أى حال من الأحوال. أما إذا كنت تعانى من مرض السكر فيجب ألا يزيد ضغطك عن 84 / 129 مم زئبق وفى حالات وجود زلال فى البول بكميات كبيرة نتيجة مضاعفات مرض السكر يجب ألا يزيد ضغطك عن 74 / 124 مم زئبق. 



2. لا تأخذ نصيحة من شخص غير مؤهل أو ليس مختصاً. 

3. علاقتك مع طبيبك: 

- يجب أن تشارك طبيبك وتساعده على العناية بك وعلاجك. 

- فى بداية الأمر سيكون الأمر صعباً بعض الشىء عندما تغير من عاداتك اليومية لإدخال البرنامج العلاجى. 

- سيقوم الطبيب بالإستفادة من زيارتك لكى يتابع تطور حالتك وللتأكد من أن قلبك يعمل بطريقة فعالة. 



* نظام الغذاء: 



- الإقلال من ملح الصوديوم فى نظامك الغذائى. 

- لذا يجب عليك مراعاة الأتى: 

- الإقلال من استخدام ملح الطعام. 

- الإقلال من استخدام الأغذية المحفوظة (لاحتوائها على نسب عالية من الصوديوم كمادة حافظة). 

- الابتعاد عن الوجبات الخفيفة كثيرة الملح مثل الشيبسى والبسكويت المملح والمكسرات المملحة والبسطرمة. 

- تجنب تناول الوجبات السريعة "Fast Foods" لأن كثيراً منها يحتوى على نسبة عالية من الصوديوم. 

- تجنب أية مصادر للملح مثل الجبن الرومى والزيتون والمخلل والأسماك المحفوظة. 

- قراءة الورقة الملصوقة بالأطعمة المختلفة الموجودة بالأسواق للتأكد من نسبة الصوديوم فيها. 

- الإقلال من السكر والحلويات لأن ذلك يؤدى إلى زيادة الوزن. 

- الكربوهيدرات يسمح بتناولها بحرية خاصة الكربوهيدرات سهلة الهضم. 

- الامتناع عن الأطعمة الغنية بالكوليسترول مثل: اللحم الأحمر - اللحوم السمينة مثل الضأن، والمخ والكبدة والكلاوى والسجق والهامبرجر - صفار البيض - البط والإوز والحمام وجلد الطيور - المكرونة المجهزة بالبيض أو اللبن أو المواد الدسمة الأخرى كالباشمل - الزبد والسمن والقشدة والألبان الدسمة والآيس كريم والجبن الدسم - الجمبرى والاستاكوزا والأسماك عالية الدهون مثل الثعابين والقراميط. 

- الإكثار من تناول زيوت الأسماك متعددة التشبع " Polyunsaturated Fish Oil" أو التعود على تناول عدد ثلاث وجبات أو أكثر من الأسماك بانتظام كل أسبوع. استخدام زيت الذرة أو زيت عباد الشمس أو زيت الزيتون فى الطعام والامتناع عن المسبكات والدهون والأكلات الدسمة والمكسرات. 



2- الإكثار من تناول الأطعمة الغنية بالألياف مثل الخضراوات والفاكهة الطازجة. 

3- الامتناع عن المشروبات الغازية والمشروبات ذات السكر العالى. 

4- الإقلال من الشاى والكاكاو والقهوة والنسكافيه - ويمكن تناول النوعيات الخالية من الكافيين.

5- الامتناع عن المشروبات الكحولية بمختلف أنواعها فالكحول يساعد على ارتفاع ضغط الدم. 

6- يلزم إعطاء وجبة تحتوى على 50 جم من البروتين للمحافظة على التغذية المناسبة، وفى الحالات الشديدة من ارتفاع الضغط يجب تقليل كمية البروتينات إلى 20 جم يومياً كإجراء مؤقت. 

7- ليس من الضرورى الحد من تناول السوائل طالما كان تدفق البول طبيعياً.



* التدخين: 



- يجب الإمتناع عن التدخين بمختلف أنواعه: 

1. إذا كنت مدخنا فيجب أن تقلع فوراً عن التدخين. 

2. التدخين مرتبط إرتباط مباشر بحدوث أزمات القلب والسكتة الدماغية. 

3. التدخين يحد من كمية الأكسجين فى الدم ويتسبب أيضاً فى تقلص الأوعية الدموية مما يقلل من كمية الدم التى تصل إلى عضلة القلب.

4. التدخين يضر بالرئتين. 



* زيادة الوزن - السمنة: 



1. مشاكل السمنة تتلخص فى الآتى: 

- السمنة تساعد على ارتفاع ضغط الدم كما أنها تجعل القلب يعمل بصورة أشد. 

- السمنة تساعد على ارتفاع نسبة الكوليسترول فى الدم. 

- السمنة تساعد على حدوث مرض السكر. 

2. يجب الإنقاص من وزن الجسم الى الوزن الطبيعى اذا ماكان المريض بديناً، وذلك باتباع النظام الغذائى الخاص بالسمنة مع مراعاة احتياجات الجسم اليومية من العناصر الغذائية الهامة. 

- قلل من نسبة الدهون فى نظام غذائك. 

- أكثر من الخضراوات والفواكه الطازجة. 

- قم بممارسة التمرينات الرياضية حسب إرشادات الطبيب. 

- قم بمتابعة وزنك باستمرار. 



* ممارسة التمرينات الرياضية: 



1. إن القلب عبارة عن عضلة فهى تحتاج إلى تمرينات منتظمة لتجعلها قوية وتعمل بكفاءة. 

2. تؤثر التمرينات الرياضية بصورة إيجابية على معدلات الكوليسترول بالدم. 

3. تساعد التمرينات الرياضية على إقلال الوزن وعلاج السمنة. 

4. إن التمرينات الرياضية تساعد على خفض ضغط الدم ولكن لن تكون هذه التمرينات مجدية إلا إذا كانت تمارس بصورة منتظمة. 

5. مارس التمرينات الرياضية حوالى نصف ساعة أو أكثر فى اليوم لمدة ثلاثة أيام على الأقل أسبوعياً حتى تساعد على خفض ضغط الدم ومعدلات الكوليسترول فى الدم. 

6. إن أفضل رياضة للقلب هى المشى بانتظام يوميا لمدة ساعة على الأقل فى جو مناسب. 

7. يجب تجنب الرياضات العنيفة خاصة رفع الأثقال. 

8. استشر طبيبك عن نوعية وحجم التمرينات الصحية لك. 



* الدواء: 



1- إن أغلب المرضى المصابون بضغط الدم المرتفع يكونون فى حاجة لأخذ دواء بصفة مستمرة. 

2- الدواء جزء ضرورى من العلاج، لذا يجب أخذه كما وصفه لك الطبيب المعالج، وإذا لم تقم بذلك فإنك تعرض صحتك للخطر. 

3- يجب عليك الاستمرار فى أخذ الدواء الخاص بعلاج ضغط الدم المرتفع حتى وإن كنت تشعر أنك معافى وحتى لو كان ضغط دمك فى المعدل الطبيعى. 

4- إذا توقفت عن تعاطى علاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم فإن ضغط الدم سوف يرتفع فجأة مما يؤدى إلى مضاعفات خطيرة. 

5- لا تتوقف عن أخذ حبوب علاج ضغط الدم المرتفع أو تغير من طريقة العلاج أو تأخذ دواء آخر بدون استشارة طبيبك، كما يجب ملاحظة أن الأدوية التى تستعمل فى علاج الروماتيزم وآلام المفاصل وآلام العضلات والبرد والسعال والربو الشعبى يمكن أن تحتوى على كيماويات ترفع ضغط الدم. وأعلم جيداً أن بعض الأدوية مثل مضادات الحموضة تحتوى على نسبة عالية من الصوديوم وتؤدى إلى ارتفاع ضغط الدم. 

6- من المهم أن تحتفظ بقائمة تضم جميع الأدوية الموصوفة لك مع جرعاتها المحددة. 

7- تجنب تناول أى أدوية بدون استشارة الطبيب المعالج. 

8- يجب أن تعلم الآتى بخصوص الدواء: 

- وقت أخذ الدواء. 

- جرعة الدواء وكم مرة تأخذه يومياً. 

- الآثارالجانبية المتوقعة. 

- ماذا تفعل إذا حدثت هذه الآثار الجانبية.





* دور العائلة :



1- يجب أن تعرف عائلتك إنك تعانى من ضغط الدم المرتفع وذلك لأن هذا المرض قد يصاب به فرد آخر من العائلة نتيجة للعوامل الوراثية ولذلك يجب على كل فرد فى العائلة بلغ من العمر سن العشرين أو أكثر، أن يقوم بمتابعة ضغط الدم. 

2- سوف تساعدك العائلة على اتباع تعليمات طبيبك المعالج. 

3- سوف يذكرك أفراد العائلة بمواعيد الدواء. 

4- سوف يستفيد أفراد العائلة إذا قاموا باتباع النظام الغذائى الموصوف لك. 



* الاسترخاء والراحة النفسية من العوامل الهامة جداً فى علاج ضغط الدم المرتفع: 

مارس أى هواية ممتعة لمدة 20 - 30 دقيقة يوميا مثل: الرسم - العناية بالزرع والحديقة بالمنزل - صيد السمك - القراءة - فكل هذا يساعد على تقليل التوتر الذهنى والنفسى. 



* تذكر الآتى: 



1- إن ضغط الدم المرتفع يعتبر مشكلة فقط إذا ترك بدون علاج فلا تنزعج من إصابتك بهذا المرض فهو يمكن علاجه وهو لا يعوقك أو يؤثر فى طبيعة حياتك اليومية أو نوع العمل الذى تؤديه. 

2- يجب أن يصبح العلاج جزء من روتين يومك. 

3- حتى إذا كنت تشعر إنك معافى، يجب عليك: 

- مراجعة طبيبك بصفة دورية. 

- اتباع تعليمات طبيبك المعالج. 

- الالتزام بالنظام الغذائى وبرنامج التمرينات الرياضبة الموصوفين لك. 

- الإقلاع عن التدخين. 

- أخذ الدواء الموصوف لك حسب إرشادات طبيبك المعالج. 



* النظام الغذائى لمرضى ارتفاع ضغط الدم: 



أ- يجب تجنب الأطعمة الآتية: 

1- اللحوم والأسماك والدجاج والبيض. 

2- حساء (شوربة) اللحوم. 

3- الفجل والبنجر والجزر والسبانخ. 

4- الفطائر الحلوة. 

5- التين والزبيب المجففان. 

6- ماء جوز الهند. 

7- التوابل والمخللات. 

8- الخبز المحتوى على الملح. 

9- ملح الطعام. 

10- الأطعمة المعلبة بأنواعها إلا إذا كانت خالية من الملح. 



ب- يسمح بتناول الأطعمة الآتية: 

1- الخبز والتوست (بدون ملح). 

2- البليلة والكورن فليكس. 

3- الأرز المطهى. 

4- العدس والفول والبقوليات الأخرى. 

5- ملعقتى( ملعقة المائدة) من اللبن أو منتجاته تضافان إلى الشاى أو القهوة. 

6- حساء (شوربة) الخضروات (فيما عدا الفجل والبنجر والجزر). 

7- الخضروات المطهية (فيما عدا السبانخ والجزر). 

8- البطاطس والبطاطا. 

9- دهون وزيوت الطهى أو الزبد مع مراعاة أن يكون الزبد خاليا من الملح (يفضل استخدام الزيوت الآتية فى الطعام: زيت عباد الشمس - زيت الذرة - زيت الزيتون). 

10- السكر والمربى وعسل النحل. 

11- الحلويات. 

12- الفواكه الطازجة والمجففة (فيما عدا التين والزبيب). 

13- المكسرات (بدون ملح). 

14- السوائل والمشروبات فى حدود 1500 سم3 فى حالة االأوديما. 



* النظام الغذائىاليومى، يمكن للنباتيين وغير النباتيين تناول الوجبات التالية: 



أولاً- الافطار:





1- كوب من الشاى + ملعقة مائدة من اللبن. 

2- ملعقتان (ملعقة مائدة) مهلبية أو بليلة باللبن والسكر. 

3- خبز أو توست (بدون ملح) مع عسل نحل أو مربى. 

4- برتقال. 



ثانياً- الساعة 11 صباحاً: 

- كوب عصير برتقال



ثالثاً- الغداء: 

1- أرز مع حساء طماطم. 

2- بطاطس مشوية أو عدس. 

3- قرع مطهى (كوسة مطهية). 

4- خبز أو توست (بدون ملح). 

5- عنب. 



رابعاً- الساعة 4 بعد الظهر: 

1- كوب من الشاى بالسكر + ملعقة مائدة من اللبن. 

2- مكسرات أو فول سودانى بدون ملح. 



خامساً- العشاء:





1- أرز مع حساء ( شوربة ) خضروات بالليمون.

2- بطاطس مسلوقة أو عدس. 

3- فاصوليا مطهية. 

4- خبز أو توست (بدون ملح). 

5- فاكهة مثل التفاح أو البرتقال. 



* ملاحظة: لا يسمح باستخدام الملح على مائدة الطعام أو أثناء الطهى أو عند إعداد الخبز، ويمكن استخدام عصير الليمون أو الخل لجعل الطعام مستساغاً أو مقبولاً.



ونتمنى السلامة للجميع 

منقول

** أمر آخر وُجد بالتجربة ولم يذكره الدكتور وهو يسبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم بشدة ويؤذى القلب وهو دخول بعض المنتديات الحوارية المتعصبة لفكر ومذهب معين والتعامل مع بعض المشرفين فيها .
وكل عام أنتم بخير .

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

للرفع...شفاكم الله وعافاكم .

----------


## أبومعاذالمصرى

بارك الله فى الكاتب والناقل

اللهم متعنا بأسماعنا وأبصارنا وقوتنا ما احييتنا واجعله الوارث منا

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> بارك الله فى الكاتب والناقل
> اللهم متعنا بأسماعنا وأبصارنا وقوتنا ما احييتنا واجعله الوارث منا


آمين..........

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

للرفع... والتذكير بأن أفضل علاج لضغط الدم المرتفع هو الحجامة وهذه شهد بها الأطباء المنصفون الموافقون والمقلدة المخالفون منهم

----------

